# Badeleiter



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2007)

Wer hat eine genaue Beschreibung der Holzdicken und Maße für eine Badeleiter? Wie wird diese im Teich befestigt? – ich wollte nicht die Folie durchbohren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gisbert,
werde mal die Hölzer an meiner Badeleiter abmessen und eine Skizze machen wenn dir das genügt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2007)

Das wäre toll - Danke Günter!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Gisbert,
ich hoffe das ich es nächste Woche hinbekomme. habe zur Zeit doch einiges zu tun


----------

